# bicycle at 20$???



## lasolitaire (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi, 
I am new here and saw last week or the other one a post about a bike project at 20$, could you please give me the link I can't find it. thanks!

I can wait to build an electric car!!!

gaz price is 1.38$ here... its crazy!


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you tried http://endless-sphere.com/forums/ ?

They do bikes well.


----------



## scoot440 (Mar 24, 2010)

Here are a few projects people have built cheaply:
http://www.instructables.com/id/5-minute-electric-bicycle/
http://blog.makezine.com/projects/the-drill-rod/

If you really want a $20 electric bike, try finding a used electric Razor (or similar) scooter and adapt the motor/controller,throttle to go on your bike. And Salty9 is right, there are several good examples on endless-sphere.com. There are also a lot of low budget bicycle builds on http://www.evalbum.com/type/BICY

Best of luck in your build!


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Are you talking about the $20 cardboard bike?

http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/16/cardboard-bicycle/


----------



## dyxy888 (Apr 7, 2013)

In China a lithium battery at least 120$, 20$ if possible I will also want have one for my part time


----------

